# Looking for similar compositions to the ones from Fate/Stay Night(anime)



## Molkofan (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello!

I'm looking for pieces/works similar to the music from Fate/Stay Night(anime):

I chose the best ones in my opinion:


















aaand something similar to those(choral music):









if you have some more free time, similiar to those









I would be very gratefull for some titles. I'm listening to those pieces over and over again, and it's time for something new, but unfortunately i'm not very familiar with classical music


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

You would be better off asking folks on a film score / video game soundtrack forum, to tell you the truth. Anything I would personally come up, would not be classical music either.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with nathanb, assuming the goal here is to find something as close as possible. That doesn't mean absolutely nothing in classical sounds even remotely similar - we could perhaps recommend some classical music based on the fact that you like those, but the connections are probably going to be rather feeble. Is the goal to get into classical here, or just find anything similar? And what classical are you familiar with?


----------



## Molkofan (Apr 26, 2015)

@Dim7 @nathanb
Hmm... you're propably right. Maybe I'll try somewhere else, thanks.

@Dim7
I'd like to get more into classical music. So far i have been listening to Bach, Corelli, Albinoni, and some random stuff from every century(but my main focus was on baroque).

Now I'm looking for something new, and i really liked the pieces from Fate/Stay Night and I was hoping to find something similar. I'm looking for something gentle, with not much dynamism and a slow tempo. Something a bit... sublime with pathos(my english isn't good enough).

Maybe something from choral music like this:










But it would be great to find some orchestral music similar to those.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a feeling that you might like Ralph Vaughan Williams' 5th symphony:


















Or Wagner's Parsifal Overture:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Molkofan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for pieces/works similar to the music from Fate/Stay Night(anime):
> 
> I chose the best ones in my opinion:


Try Erik Satie:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Molkofan said:


> @Dim7 @nathanb
> Hmm... you're propably right. Maybe I'll try somewhere else, thanks.
> 
> @Dim7
> ...


It's pretty clear what you're looking for very melodic music with no harsh dissonances and with a melancholic or nostalgic and crepuscular quality.
Talking about classical music, I don't know how much of it you know and I'm far from being an expert, so I'll start with some very well known examples, so excuse me if you know already the music.
Rachmaninov's All night vigil (also known as the Vespers) is as sublime as it gets considering choral music:









considering you've posted Palestrina another example could be the Missa pro defunctis of Orlando di Lasso (or Lassus)





two classic slow pieces of the twentieth century
Mahler's Adagietto from the fifth symphony





Barber's Adagio





Faure's Pavane




and his Sicilienne





Biber's Passacaglia





Finzi (he's a composer you should probably explore) - Eclogue





or from his cello concerto


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

said that, if I have to mention music in a similar vein to that you've posted, I'd look more for musicians outside the classical world but with classical and minimalist influences, like Michael Jones, Penguin Cafè Orchestra, Colleen, Harold Budd (well, he could be considered a classical composer), Black tape for a blue girl, Constance Denby and similar things.
some example:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Delius maybe? 





Or Sibelius?


----------



## Molkofan (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow! Thank you!!! I did not expect so many answers  I'm very greatfull.

@Dim7




 - I really like sibelius. Especially this piece, thanks!
Delius is great too. I'll have to listen to other works of those two composers. I think that it is something i'll be listening to for a long time.

You were right about Ralph Vaughan Williams' 5th symphony, but i think sibellius is a bit better. But i just listened to it one or two times, so i need some time to listen to them carefully 

@Blancrocher




 Erik Satie - great. It is a good piece to listen to during work, but for me it could be a little more emotional 

@norman bates




 this one is pretty amazing, magical i would say 

Rachmaniov - wow! i'm impressed.




This is so... gentle. It almost bring tears.

Biber's Passacaglia




 - a bit different than the others, very interesting



norman bates said:


> Finzi (he's a composer you should probably explore) - Eclogue


Definitely!

It's been a week and i still didn't have enough time to listen carefully to all of the music you've posted. But i think that this would take me much more than a month to explore music from all of the composers you've mentioned.
Once again - wow! Thank you


----------

